# Carpe Diem 88 - Cpl. James Hayward Arnal



## Sigs Pig (11 Jan 2010)

From Winnipeg Free Press

ME

*Humanitarian grants finding no takers*
A charitable foundation set up to honour the memory of Winnipeg soldier Cpl. James Hayward Arnal is looking to give money to some young people with a humanitarian project, but having trouble finding takers.

The Carpe Diem 88 Inc. Foundation expects to award two grants this year to two individuals who want to take on a humanitarian project, locally and abroad, but they're not finding many people are interested.

"We haven't received many applications, but that's probably because we haven't done a good job of letting people know the grants are available," said Sean Best, the vice-president of the foundation and a childhood friend of Hayward Arnal.

"We want to give the money away. We don't want to keep it. We're certain there are lots of people in Manitoba interested in doing something like this."

Hayward Arnal was killed July 18, 2008 by a roadside bomb while serving his third tour of duty with the 2nd Battalion Princess Patricia's Canadian Light Infantry.

Carpe Diem 88 is the second foundation set up to honour Hayward Arnal. Pillows For Troops has garnered most of the headlines, with its goal of providing small travel pillows -- a favourite of Hayward Arnal's -- to every member of the Canadian Armed forces serving in Afghanistan.

Best said Carpe Diem 88 was created by Hayward Arnal's mother, Wendy Hayward, to carry on her son's humanitarian aspirations. The name of the foundation was one of Hayward Arnal's favourite expressions. The number 88 represents the fact that Hayward Arnal was the 88th Canadian soldier killed in Afghanistan.

One grant, of $5,000, will be awarded to a young adult, between the ages of 18 to 25 years, who wants to take on a humanitarian mission abroad. The other grant, for $1,500, will be awarded to someone between the ages of 14 to 17 years, who wants to do a humanitarian project in Manitoba.

Best said the size of the grants could be increased if the applicants can make a case for it, but the minimum amounts will be $1,500 and $5,000.

Deadline for filing grant applications is Feb. 14. The grants will be awarded April 9, which would have been Hayward Arnal's 27th birthday.

Details and grant applications can be obtained from the Carpe Deim 88 website: www.carpediem88.ca


----------

